# Chibi Bijuu Discussion



## SonicTron (Feb 1, 2012)

Cute or CUTEST things ever in Naruto


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 1, 2012)

They were pretty cute


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 1, 2012)

Baby bijuu are so adorable


----------



## Jad (Feb 1, 2012)

AHAHAHAH I WAS RIGHT, I knew Kurama was going to cry~


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 1, 2012)

They look as cute as the fillies from mlp:fim.

And that is damn cute.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Feb 1, 2012)

Cute like a baby puppy...that you what to kick.:


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 1, 2012)

overlordofnobodies said:


> Cute like a baby puppy...that you what to kick.:


Go learn the meaning of love and tolerate and get back to me.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 1, 2012)

Baby Kurama and Shukaku were the cutest. Choumei (7 tails) still creeps me the fvck out even as a kid. :S


----------



## Zeit (Feb 1, 2012)

​


----------



## Bonney (Feb 1, 2012)

They looked cute as. Get ready for some Kyuubi fans to be enraged though.


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 1, 2012)

ARGHH THEY'RE SO ADORABLE.


----------



## Godammit (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow they looked cute


----------



## MasterKakuzu (Feb 1, 2012)

9T and 1T, so cuuuute!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 1, 2012)

I wouldn't mind having shukaku as pet..


----------



## SilenceOz (Feb 1, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I wouldn't mind having shukaku as pet..



Even as a baby hes like 3 people tall. Thats a big fookin pet.


----------



## SonicTron (Feb 1, 2012)

Pets?  These things are still gargantuan compared to humans, lol.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 1, 2012)

Since when were you under the impression that a pet has to be smaller than me? Or that I'm not a gigantic monster myself?

/kubo'd


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 1, 2012)

I wanna hug them.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 1, 2012)

They are just too damn cute


----------



## Drums (Feb 1, 2012)

Chibi Kyubi was sooo cute!   -runs around squeeling then bumps against a wall and falls down-


----------



## motto (Feb 1, 2012)

Cutest!


----------



## Achilles (Feb 1, 2012)

Kishi drew the 7 tails as a Larva, but the tails make it look like a shrimp.

I wanted to see if baby Son still had his "mustache."


----------



## Rama (Feb 1, 2012)

awww they look cute. Kurama was crying


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 1, 2012)

All of them as pets.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Feb 1, 2012)

Definitely cute, but I know some people will rage about baby Kurama.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 1, 2012)

Countdown to Bijuu Babies cartoon...


----------



## Cromer (Feb 1, 2012)

Chibi Bijuu...


----------



## Achilles (Feb 1, 2012)

> Countdown to Bijuu Babies cartoon...



They make a dream come true.

Does 8 still have his horns as a calf?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 1, 2012)

they're masses of pure hatred.. where's the Belmont clan when you need them?


----------



## mayumi (Feb 1, 2012)

they are like my little ponies now


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 1, 2012)

You mean those pansies from Castlevania?


----------



## Selva (Feb 1, 2012)

Fucking cute I was dawwwing the whole time pek


----------



## Kiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Pretty cute. pek


----------



## GodRealmPain (Feb 1, 2012)

Chibi Kurama is so cute!


----------



## .access timeco. (Feb 1, 2012)

Let the fanart fest commence!


Damn, they are cute! How should they properly be refered to? Chibijus? Babyjus? *O*

And as an insect lover, I have to say my love for Choumei skyrocketed after seeing his a (cuteashell) larva.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 1, 2012)

The chibi Shukaku is really cute.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 1, 2012)

Adorable.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 1, 2012)

Paradox said:


> They looked cute as. Get ready for some Kyuubi fans to be enraged though.



I'm a kyuubi fan and I loved it


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Feb 1, 2012)

LIL KURAMA
MY OVARIES
JESUS FUCK


----------



## chipnoses (Feb 1, 2012)

*They look like Pokemon*

I had to laugh when I saw the Bijuu's in their "child" version.

They reminded me of Pokemon.

How could it would be if they could still revert to that form..


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 1, 2012)

We can call ourselves lucky that Herman Cain didn't quote one of the Naruto movies.


----------



## RandomLurker (Feb 1, 2012)

*Chibi Kurama = the cutest thing ever*

I want one for myself


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 1, 2012)

I beg to differ.

[sp=this is the cutest thing ever][/sp]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 1, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> [sp=this is the cutest thing ever][/sp]



no
this is


----------



## Kage (Feb 1, 2012)

looked a little weird.


----------



## Mdri (Feb 1, 2012)

Chibi Kyuubi is pretty awesome


----------



## SonicTron (Feb 1, 2012)

Swagger Wagon said:


> LIL KURAMA
> MY OVARIES
> JESUS FUCK



You want to fuck baby ninetails huh


----------



## Kiss (Feb 1, 2012)

He needs a hug.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh wow man,  oh wow. +reps

LOL


----------



## Will Of Fire (Feb 1, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## Blackberry90 (Feb 1, 2012)

Baby bijuus looked really cute.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 1, 2012)

They reminded me about the legends of kitsunes.

Pokemon has nothing on this chapter.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 1, 2012)

big ass pokemons....


----------



## Ryuzaki (Feb 1, 2012)

Dat Kyuubi


----------



## Magnet (Feb 1, 2012)

nawww
just think that it will grow up and kill people


----------



## Joshu (Feb 1, 2012)

Chibi Kyuubi needs his own manga.


----------



## RandomLurker (Feb 1, 2012)

Magnet said:


> nawww
> just think that it will grow up and kill people



Only if you treat it like shit
Be nice to it and you'll have a new best friend :33


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 1, 2012)

my little biju can't be this cute :33


----------



## Tengu (Feb 1, 2012)

Damn, now i want onepek


----------



## auem (Feb 1, 2012)

*chibi shukaku looks like prehistoric garfield..*

anybody else felt that resemblance...?

shukaku


*Spoiler*: __ 








garfield


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 1, 2012)

Good find, OP. They do look alike. 

Wonder if Shukaku likes to eat a lot.


----------



## auem (Feb 1, 2012)

their belly and sitting pose is so similar..


----------



## James Bond (Feb 1, 2012)

Well he does have his own giant sand box to go poopies in


----------



## Chibason (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Fourangers (Feb 1, 2012)

If Naruto gives Shukaku lasagna, is he going to help Naruto out? :33


----------



## Sorin (Feb 1, 2012)

That's a beer belly you fools.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 1, 2012)

Joshu said:


> Chibi Kyuubi needs his own manga.



All the Biju deserve a spin-off series


----------



## Kiss (Feb 1, 2012)

You're right.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 1, 2012)

So its favorite food is lasangna?


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Feb 1, 2012)

Does this mean Rokudo Sennin is Jon? And Kurama is perhaps... Odie??


----------



## Kiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought so too.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 1, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> my little biju can't be this cute :33


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2012)

but their much better looking than the ugly pokemon in black and white.


come at me:ho


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 1, 2012)

It's so cute and fluffy.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 1, 2012)

_"Gotta collect them all!"_- Tobi


----------



## Fourangers (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 1, 2012)

Amazingly cute.


----------



## RandomLurker (Feb 1, 2012)

Ninetales I choose you!


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Feb 1, 2012)

SonicTron said:


> You want to fuck baby ninetails huh


----------



## ovanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Kishimoto response to invent toys and plushies for girls. Marketing no jutsu!


----------



## lathia (Feb 1, 2012)

​


----------



## Lelouch71 (Feb 1, 2012)

It's strange to see something that loves killing and destroying things be so adorable.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 1, 2012)

lol shukaku was the only one left behind of this bijuu metting (because gaara is still alive) but tobi could still contain shukkaku to any other edo body. 



Tenyume Kasumi said:


> Does this mean Rokudo Sennin is Jon? And Kurama is perhaps... Odie??



Agreeddd.


----------



## MonkeyCannon (Feb 1, 2012)

Second cutest.

sitting and talking


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 1, 2012)

That was CUTE.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Feb 1, 2012)

Where does this stuff come from. 
Mind-boggling....


----------



## James Bond (Feb 1, 2012)

Lelouch71 said:


> It's strange to see something that loves killing and destroying things be so adorable.



Bears are seen as adorable even though they'd probrally rip you to shreds, same with polar bears.


----------



## auem (Feb 1, 2012)

nah...though naruto and Gui come close to John in dumbness...


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 1, 2012)

Gotta catch'em all. Cute.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 1, 2012)

Even cuter then Zetsu


----------



## fralamp88 (Feb 1, 2012)

OMG that was the cutest thing ever 

Honestly between this and the NaruSasu mention, the chapter felt like a huge fan-service.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't you just wanna hug them, and pet them, and squeeze them and call them George


----------



## Cole (Feb 1, 2012)

Chibi Shukaku's cuteness = V2 diabeetus


----------



## FireEel (Feb 1, 2012)

I honestly want my own bijuu plushie now.


----------



## Motochika (Feb 1, 2012)

I d'awwwed


----------



## WizzzeR (Feb 1, 2012)

*OMG now i want chibi Bijuu plushies!*

 yes yes yes!!!


----------



## T7 Bateman (Feb 1, 2012)

They were so cutepek. I just wanted to hug them to my breast.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## RandomLurker (Feb 1, 2012)

If I had a Chibi Kurama plushie it'd be the crown of my fox collection


----------



## Garfield (Feb 1, 2012)

I totally went all "Dawwww" :33


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2012)

Chibi Kyuubi is adorable.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Feb 1, 2012)

SonicTron said:


> You want to fuck baby ninetails huh


Wait, what?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 1, 2012)

Tell u what, Kishi should be fucking clapped for his decision to make them chibi once! 

I almost choked up when Kurama showed a tear like a kid lost his little puppy. And I'm not a type of person to easily choke up over emotional stuff. 

Fuck you, hateful humans, for changing Rikudou's pure babies into angry, rebelling, violent teenagers!


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 1, 2012)

Eh. They look more like SD versions of the Bijuu than actual pups/larvae/whatever.


----------



## Raikage (Feb 1, 2012)

So *CUUUUUUUTE* <3


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 1, 2012)

> Gotta catch'em all.





> "Gotta collect them all!"- Tobi





> but their much better looking than the ugly pokemon in black and white.















​


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 1, 2012)

*Chibi Choume...*

Was a caterpillar....? 

here


----------



## neverlandvictim (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone else notice Rikudo is facing Kurama?


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Feb 1, 2012)

Will they be releasing plush versions of Isobu and Shukaku? I need them, NOW!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 1, 2012)

Some kind of larva, yes. Looks like a grub.

I was pretty impressed with Kishi that he did that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 1, 2012)

I just realized....

Does this mean bijuu can eventually die of old age? I can't say I ever thought about them as creatures that were capable of aging.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 1, 2012)

I still maintain I'd like chibi shukaku as pet..

He looks like typical fat grumpy kid you'd get to do anything you wanted if you promised to give him cake..


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 1, 2012)

Kurama & the other Bijuus look like cute Pokemon when they were younger.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




That was fast. 






















Anywho, my favourite chibi are:
1. Kurama
2. Shukaku
-. Matatabi
4. Gyuki
5. Son Goku
6. Saiken
7. Isobu
8. Kokuo
9. Choumei


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Feb 1, 2012)

I gotta say...they were pretty damn adorable.



Nikushimi said:


> Eh. They look more like SD versions of the Bijuu than actual pups/larvae/whatever.


Well, all babies look like super deformed versions of people. I think he got it right for the most part.

What would've been interesting is if Kyubi had been depicted with one tail.


PikaCheeka said:


> I just realized....
> 
> Does this mean bijuu can eventually die of old age? I can't say I ever thought about them as creatures that were capable of aging.



I doubt it. Just because they were born doesn't mean they can die of old age. Think about the Greek Pantheon...the Shinto Pantheon too.

Especially Kyubi which are said to gain immortality upon gaining the ninth tail.


----------



## UberDruid (Feb 1, 2012)

Too cute! Me wantsies.


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 1, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Since when were you under the impression that a pet has to be smaller than me? Or that I'm not a gigantic monster myself?
> 
> /kubo'd


----------



## Raiden (Feb 1, 2012)

Nothing like good ol baby monster demons.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Feb 1, 2012)

Chibi?!  what the fuck does chibi mean?!

And hell yea! they were all so adorable to me. every last one of them


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 1, 2012)

me too at 1st i was like, where is the beetle bijuu, then i saw it, an was like oooohhh.


----------



## Prototype (Feb 1, 2012)

I hadn't noticed that initially, though I came across it during my second read-through of the chapter. It was a cool little move to have that included.


----------



## Sera (Feb 1, 2012)

So very cute!

I want one.


----------



## takL (Feb 1, 2012)

the pupa of chomei the 7b!
and the tear of lil kulama!


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 1, 2012)

I really thought Kurama and Shukaku  were extremely adorable. :33


----------



## takL (Feb 1, 2012)

those chibijus


----------



## WizzzeR (Feb 1, 2012)

who would have ever imagined a few years ago that a day may come and we would see all the bijuu as babies and the Kyuubi as a crying pup.


----------



## Mako (Feb 1, 2012)

Damn, when are they going to sell those plushies?


----------



## JackRyder (Feb 1, 2012)

*Chibi Tailed Beasts*



This just ruins everything.  So they had a childhood and shit? I was expecting them to be fully grown raging monsters the day they were "born" (extracted from 10-tails).


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 1, 2012)

How does it ruin everything?


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Feb 1, 2012)

Kishi was just running low on funds  he just needed a reason to make Chibi Bijuu plushies


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Feb 1, 2012)

Pretty cute I guess, I really wish they hadn't been shown as children, but oh well, it's been done now.


----------



## KillerFlow (Feb 1, 2012)

Kurama was just adorable


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 1, 2012)

Chibi bijuus are adorable pek pek pek


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 1, 2012)

takL said:


> those chibijus



Chibiju just became canon in my ears.


----------



## DoubleX31 (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't like how he made the tailed beasts into cute stuffed animals.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 1, 2012)

JackRyder said:


> This just ruins everything.  So they had a childhood and shit? I was expecting them to be fully grown raging monsters the day they were "born" (extracted from 10-tails).





DoubleX31 said:


> I don't like how he made the tailed beasts into cute stuffed animals.


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 1, 2012)

takL said:


> those chibijus




it kinda sounds like jimmy choo lol.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 1, 2012)

JackRyder said:


> I was expecting them to be fully grown raging monsters the day they were "born" (extracted from 10-tails).


After we saw Son Goku, it was pretty clear that they were made into monsters over time.


----------



## Delicious (Feb 1, 2012)

I want a plushie.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 1, 2012)

HERP DERP

BIJUU CAREBEARS


----------



## mellomuse (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, adorable!!!!

...I dare someone to do a Deviantart of baby Kurama making his Naruto and Sasuke dolls kiss.


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Feb 1, 2012)

Baby Bijuu are almost as cute as the penis Armadillo...


----------



## titantron91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Nah, they're ok... this is a shounen manga... made for kids, brah. We have to deal with it. This ain't no Cowboy Bebop or Hellsing.

BTW Shukaku and Saiken look cute being fat and all.


----------



## DoubleX31 (Feb 1, 2012)

titantron91 said:


> Nah, they're ok... this is a shounen manga... made for kids, brah. We have to deal with it. This ain't no Cowboy Bebop or Hellsing.
> 
> BTW Shukaku and Saiken look cute being fat and all.



Nah brah, I think you're confusing shounen and little girls.  Shoujo is for girls.  Shounen is for boys.


----------



## OneHitKill (Feb 1, 2012)

I wonder if anyone noticed that the fucking 7th tail is the only one that really changed, it digivolved :sanji


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 1, 2012)

Amat?rasu’s Son said:


> I doubt it. Just because they were born doesn't mean they can die of old age. Think about the Greek Pantheon...the Shinto Pantheon too.



As far as we know from what remains, the majority of them were 'born' as ageless adult forms (it sounds contradictory but you know what I mean) though.


----------



## Sasuko (Feb 1, 2012)

THEY WERE ADORABLE. WHEN ARE THEY SELLING KURAMA PLUSHIES!? WWHHHEEENNN. I MIGHT GET SON GOKU AS WELL.


----------



## Nois (Feb 1, 2012)

DoubleX31 said:


> Nah brah, I think you're confusing shounen and little girls.  Shoujo is for girls.  Shounen is for boys.



Gender stereotypes

Really guys, it's for kids, broadening/maintaining a wide spectrum of readers, while keeping the story going.


----------



## Mako (Feb 1, 2012)

It's a manga. SHIT happens. First people are complaining a link with Pokemon and now this? Let it go.


----------



## Jakeirako (Feb 1, 2012)

^What Sasuko said. When are they going to be selling Kurama plushies? Chibi Bijuu are the cutest.


----------



## Mima-sama (Feb 1, 2012)

My reactions:
Chibi Shukaku- D'aww, look at the chubby widdle tanuki!
Chibi Matatabi- D'awwwwwwww, it's a kitty!
Chibi Isobu- I guess he is sort of cute...
Chibi Son Gokuu- I want to give him a hug!
Chibi Kokuou- He looks so chubby and soft, I want to hug him too!
Chibi Saiken- Pretty cute for a slug, but still wouldn't hug.
Chibi Choumei- Ehhhh...
Chibi Gyuuki- So cute! Why can't they stay this cute and little forever?
Chibi Kurama- SO CUTE I'M GONNA DIE-- omg he's crying HNNNNNGHHHHH- *dies*

I totally want a chibi Kurama plushie~


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't see how anyone could say this was made just for boys. I can count on two hands max that amount of times we have gotten good old male fanservice, Fairy Tail this is not. Conversely I lost count of the amount of female fanservice.


----------



## HashiraMadara (Feb 1, 2012)

I actually think it develops the story better, just like how Kurama wasn't filled with hate until he came across Madara/Hashirama/Mito/Kushina and definitely Minato, for sealing him.
They weren't made to be Monstrous demons on the rampage, Rikudou just decided to give them a form and a new life as something different than Juubi.


----------



## Prototype (Feb 1, 2012)

Strange how I find Chibi Chōmei, a larva, the most adorable. I fucking want one of it. :33


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 1, 2012)

Shukaku = win.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2012)

I demand plushies, NAO!


----------



## wibisana (Feb 1, 2012)

*JUST As predicted!!!
*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 1, 2012)

It makes perfect sense you pillock. Why would Rikodou Sennin fight stop the Juubi's rampage then split and release him into 9 different forms if they were going to act in the exact same way as Juubi did? How would it make sense to keep them as rampaging evil monsters?


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd adobt them all.


----------



## Yakkai (Feb 2, 2012)

Bijuu Bay-yay-bies, we make our dreams come true
Bijuu Bay-yay-bies, we'll do the same for you

Kurama: When your world looks kinda weird and you wish that you weren't there
Son Goku: Just close your eyes and make believe and you can be anywhere

Rikoudo: Is everything all right in here?
All: Yes, Rikoudo!


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Feb 2, 2012)

JackRyder said:


> This just ruins everything.  So they had a childhood and shit? I was expecting them to be fully grown raging monsters the day they were "born" (extracted from 10-tails).



1- After seen what Kishi did to Gaara past, I can expect another rainbow coming pretty soon.  
2- There is something called SPOILER TAG= learn how to use it.



stockholmsyndrome said:


> Kishi was just running low on funds  he just needed a reason to make Chibi Bijuu plushies



You do know Kishi is top 5 people that pays tax in Japan. And yes I know you were sarcastic about your post. 



DoubleX31 said:


> I don't like how he made the tailed beasts into cute stuffed animals.



Me neither, they were suppose to be the divided malice and chakra of the biju not *THAT*



Bluebeard said:


> HERP DERP
> 
> BIJUU CAREBEARS



Just for you 

*Spoiler*: __ 






Uploaded with 







Skaddix said:


> I don't see how anyone could say this was made just for boys. I can count on two hands max that amount of times we have gotten good old male fanservice, Fairy Tail this is not. Conversely I lost count of the amount of female fanservice.



You seem that have not notice either how gay friendly it is and how much fan service they get in this manga. What I say is well at least someone is getting some fan service, so enjoy it my gay friends


----------



## DoubleX31 (Feb 2, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It makes perfect sense you pillock. Why would Rikodou Sennin fight stop the Juubi's rampage then split and release him into 9 different forms if they were going to act in the exact same way as Juubi did? How would it make sense to keep them as rampaging evil monsters?



So that they would be easier to seal? Cause the only point he split up the Juubi was so he could more easily manage the sealing process.  The only one that can withstand the Juubi is Rikudou himself but tons of people can withstand the the 9 beasts.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Feb 2, 2012)

This just makes everything so much better. So So much.


----------



## Nois (Feb 2, 2012)

Is it just me, or was Shukaku a grumpy fuck from the start?


----------



## Sorin (Feb 2, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It makes perfect sense you pillock. Why would Rikodou Sennin fight stop the Juubi's rampage then split and release him into 9 different forms if they were going to act in the exact same way as Juubi did? How would it make sense to keep them as rampaging evil monsters?



Exactly. Makes a lot more sense than before.



Nois said:


> Is it just me, or was Shukaku a grumpy fuck from the start?



Yeah he looked pissed from the get go.Probably because he has only one tail.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 2, 2012)

Shukaku is the only pet I would own.


----------



## Ichibi no Shukaku (Feb 2, 2012)

blacksword said:


> Shukaku is the only pet I would own.



Me gusta !!


----------



## Klue (Feb 2, 2012)

Ichibi no Shukaku said:


> Me gusta !!



How is "Me Gusta" appropriate here? 


*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				Usage said:
			
		

> Due to the similarity to Me Gusta, the use of the Sweet Jesus face has been a matter of contention within the Reddit f7u12 community. A common argument is that Me Gusta should be reserved for enjoyment in something perverted, dirty or just strange, while Sweet Jesus should be used to express a more general sense of intense pleasure.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 3, 2012)

they look so cute, espically Shukaku and Kurama. 

Looking for plushies already


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2012)

DoubleX31 said:


> So that they would be easier to seal? Cause the only point he split up the Juubi was so he could more easily manage the sealing process.  The only one that can withstand the Juubi is Rikudou himself but tons of people can withstand the the 9 beasts.



Do you know how idiotic your post is? 

If he had the power and ability to create them as pure innocent beings, why wouldn't he?


----------



## DoubleX31 (Feb 3, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Do you know how idiotic your post is?
> 
> If he had the power and ability to create them as pure innocent beings, why wouldn't he?



You clearly have reading comprehension issues.

You asked *Why would Rikodou Sennin fight stop the Juubi's rampage then split and release him into 9 different forms if they were going to act in the exact same way as Juubi did?* and I gave you an answer as to why he would want split them if they behaved the same way.

And I don't know why you continue with your insults.


----------



## RedWolf (Feb 3, 2012)

Nois said:


> Is it just me, or was Shukaku a grumpy fuck from the start?



He was bullied by Kurama.


----------



## Nois (Feb 3, 2012)

RedWolf said:


> He was bullied by Kurama.



He sits opposite 7tails... Kid probably pissed himself


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2012)

DoubleX31 said:


> You clearly have reading comprehension issues.
> 
> You asked *Why would Rikodou Sennin fight stop the Juubi's rampage then split and release him into 9 different forms if they were going to act in the exact same way as Juubi did?* and I gave you an answer as to why he would want split them if they behaved the same way.
> 
> And I don't know why you continue with your insults.



*You* clearly have reading comprehension issues.

Learn the word 'Context'. In this case, read the original post in the thread. Cool, isn't it?


----------



## blacksword (Feb 3, 2012)

Shukaku > Rikudo


----------



## puklica01 (Feb 3, 2012)

I suppose this is stricktly female thread


----------



## puklica01 (Feb 3, 2012)

dont like the plushies, but doesnt get me a headache either..


----------



## Afalstein (Feb 3, 2012)

...Yeah, I have to say I don't like the chibis.  Okay, he had to represent their youth somehow, but seriously?  You just took nine of the most powerful, fearsome forces of the universe, forces who have been built up the ENTIRE SERIES as the most incredibly badass characters and... you turn them into a bunch of plushies.  

Seriously?

Maybe I'm a little late on this, maybe this wussification started back when Naruto started promising to cheer Kyuubi (Kurama) up.  But honestly.  Whatever happened to Kyuubi being the incarnation of all the hate and distrust in the world?  I'm not sure I'll be able to take these guys seriously anymore.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 4, 2012)

Chibi bijuus are really cute and i have to say that at first i was surprised by them because i've always thought that the bijuus were created as adults from the start but i like them nonetheless.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 4, 2012)

I like Chibi Kurama.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 5, 2012)

They are adorable.

And so out of place.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2012)

chibi!Shukaku already looked like he's a Yakuza


----------

